# New car plates



## vcamcricket (May 14, 2014)

New plates for new cars are red
Temp ones awaiting your registr ation and selected plate number I did a chattuchauk area office can pay for cherished nb can not officially use outside register area on red plates and inside not after 18:00 police love farangs to get fines


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

OFFICIALLY you are not allowed to use the red-plates outside the province where the car is registered and OFFICIALLY you are not allowed to use the red-plated car between sun-set and sun-rise. 

As with all other OFFICIAL traffic-regulations, it all comes with the enforcement which is in place at the time.


----------

